

Show HN: Build web apps from your spreadsheets - crrashby
https://numeratr.com/

======
crrashby
Hi I'm Chris co-founder of numeratr. We've just launched with a few early
clients and would love to get your feedback

~~~
zuxfer
Really love the way, it looks. But can give more detailed review once I get to
see the customization implementation. Let me know when you are giving out
invites.

